# Topics > Deepfakes, face swap >  Deepfacelab

## Airicist

github.com/iperov/DeepFaceLab

awesomeopensource.com/project/iperov/DeepFaceLab

"DeepFaceLab: A simple, flexible and extensible face swapping framework"

by Ivan Perov, Daiheng Gao, Nikolay Chervoniy, Kunlin Liu, Sugasa Marangonda, Chris Umé, Mr. Dpfks, Carl Shift Facenheim, Luis RP, Jian Jiang, Sheng Zhang, Pingyu Wu, Bo Zhou, Weiming Zhang
May 12, 2020

DeepFaceLab on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Easy Deepfake Tutorial: DeepFaceLab 2.0 Quick96

Jul 27, 2020




> Wondering how to make deepfakes? This easy tutorial will have you creating deepfakes in just a few hours! We'll start with DeepFaceLab 2.0 Quick96, a preset training model that is easy to use on most computers that have Windows and an NVIDIA GPU. By the end of this deepfake guide you will be familiar with the basic deepfake process and ready to move on to more advanced projects!
> 
> Chapters:
> 
> 0:00 Intro - DFL 2.0 Quick96
> 0:27 Step 1 - Download and Install
> 1:32 Step 2 - Extract Images
> 2:02 Step 3 - Extract Facesets
> 2:32 Step 4 - View Facesets
> ...

----------

